# long stabilizers storage carry?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Put them in my bow case just like everything else. The Brownell case I use has zippered pockets inside. The stabs do go into a stab sock though so the 18oz I have on my side rod don't eat the heck out if the main bar. 

In a regular soft case I again put it in be long zippered pocket. In my SKB...which someone has still but hasnt paid for....I just use the stab sock and put them under the bow in the open area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Pick up some foam pipe insulation at the hardware store. You can cut it to length, and protects much better than the soft socks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The ones I actually have aren't soft socks...they are leather with padding. I just call them socks for lack of a better word at the time :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

put 'em in a stab sock and put 'em in the side pocket. no problem, mon...yet.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

just found some sock cases at lancaster. good price couldnt make them for that price. i think im going to check them out.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This ain't the classifieds...what the heck are you TTT? :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> This ain't the classifieds...what the heck are you TTT? :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probally because he started this and wanted it to be bumped back ttt so maybe it would get more responses!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xring1 said:


> Probally because he started this and wanted it to be bumped back ttt so maybe it would get more responses!!


Well that's kind of obvious that he wanted some responses to his question...but if you thought about my response instead of flying off and looked at the activity of the forum. You may have discovered or realized that the thread was already at the top. :doh: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archer1914 said:


> just found some sock cases at lancaster. good price couldnt make them for that price. i think im going to check them out.


Which ones did you get? They have a bunch of them now...thinking about getting some new ones myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

w & w sebastian flute stabilizer covers are the ones i am looking at. what other ones are out there to look for?


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a double bow case. I just keep my bow on top and keep my stabs and scope under the divider foam.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, but i dont blindly follow 'targeted marketing' as a religion.

As simple as it sounds, too many wont use a gun sock. Not that expensive and no cool logos but works plenty fine


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

I was looking at the gun and long bow socks but t the cases that I listed are like 5$ still cheaper and I was thinking the gun socks m mite be to thin


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

I tried every archery retailer online I could find last nite n nobody but Lancaster had socks


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

archer1914 said:


> I was looking at the gun and long bow socks but t the cases that I listed are like 5$ still cheaper and I was thinking the gun socks m mite be to thin



too thin? are you looking at using your bowcase as a rappelling anchor? the bow case is padded, even the $25 - 30.06 brand ones. put the stab in the sock, fold over the extra, IN the bowcase with your bow and treat it like your golf clubs. chances are that any around the town soft case's arrow pocket is NOT going to be long enough for a stab of target length.

ive been carrying my stab like that for 4yrs now and i have yet to crush or ding my aluminum tube AEP with the to/from the club/shop travels in that time. i shoot on average of once a week over the span of a year.

when i fly, i use my brownell case. no extra padding needed. it's just wayy too bulky and wayyy too cumbersome for the local stuff.


stop over-thinking stuff. it's like someone worried about getting some wear on the soles of their bruno's if they have to make a stop at the mini mart. it is a bow....a tool for a specific job, not an investment like a house. carpenters dont have custom fitted cases for their hammers.


if you're over the top OCD, make a pvc case for it and quit obsessing over it.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Not obsessing just never ventured into buying this stuff before just used to use my hunting set up before when I could mess around with it a little. I came across a deal that came with the long stabs but really don't like the case that came with it. Lacking in usefulness end up carrying more things in more cases just trying to piece it all together. That's why I have another thread on cases. I don't know anybody that has a set up for target. I am sure I will see some ideas later when I get out there but this is the best way I have to pick some brains for now. In West Virginia there are not alot of shops and none of them have target our spots in mind that I have been to.


----------

